# Concerned?



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

I don't want this to be a political thread in any way, shape or form, but recent events have me concerned that food prices are going to sky rocket here in a very short time.
Does anyone else feel this way?
If so, what are you buying?

I know I need sugar and coffee (love my coffee!), and some canned veggies that we cannot grow here well, but my mind is a blank and needs a shove or two.


----------



## PhilJohnson (Dec 24, 2006)

My bigger fear is that fuel will sky rocket which in turn will make the price of food sky rocket.


----------



## bigfoot2you (Oct 3, 2007)

Just saw a piece about this on the news last night...........your fear is not unfouded. The news said prices on everything will hit the roof in 8 to 10 months, I personally don't think it will take that long.........I guess canned goods would be the way to go? Who can afford electricity for the freezers? I am wayyyyyyyyyyy worried.


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

I'm concentrating on commodity items & things we can't produce; wheat, sugar, coffee!!, cooking oil, beef & pork, etc.

Oh, and canning jars.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Appreciate your answers. I'm a prepper, have been for a while, but this is the first time reality has slammed me and made me really consider what I have.


----------



## edcopp (Oct 9, 2004)

Extra supplies in the Food, Fuel and Energy departments is a very good place to store ones savings.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I am more worried about fuel prices. Gas here went up to $3.15...then in a couple towns around - went down to $3.05....but in our local town - up to $3.259. OUCH.

I am worried about a lot of things but I am trying hard not to let it freeze me into inaction. Now would be a good time to get a few cases of canned goods. Go through your recipes and see what you actually use and buy some. I don't get too uptight about the 'whats' since we will eat everything that I store. We might end up with greenbeans 2x as often as corn....but oh well. 

I've been looking at my shopping cart with a more critical eye. I bring home more junk food than anything else. Breakfast cereals. Cookies (for DS lunch). Flavor pouches for water.......convenience foods. We are suckers for putting our heads in the pantry and coming out with something that we can eat right then. On the other hand, I am also noticing that the things I do cook, we prefer over store bought. I know what I need to do to make my grocery money stretch further.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

I have my propane price locked in thank goodness.  BUt gas concerns me. I thought it went 'off' and you could not store it for any length of time?


----------



## ChristyACB (Apr 10, 2008)

I'm looking more at things I can't produce or produce in too small a quantity.

-Cotton cloth - Grab some of the sale stuff when you can. It doesn't matter the pattern or whatever, but if you need some cloth for emergencies you'll want it before the prices spike. Also, get some muslin..unbleached and bleached. Those are really going to spike.

-Coffee - My plants are only producing very small quantities and I'm keeping them containerized and limiting their size until we get to the retirement land. 

-Sugar - Transportation prices are going to spike this I think.

-Canned meats like tuna - I can't get those here locally and wouldn't can it myself even if I could. Compact and excellent source of protein in emergency.

-Canning lids and jars - I'm going to have to up my summer canning again this year. 

-Cocoa - I buy it in bulk, organic and fair trade (and way better tasting from small batch traditional processing), from a local supplier and the prices has gone up 30% already.

-Clothing and shoes - all cotton goods are going up and likely to go up noticeably in the next 5 months. I'm buying t-shirts, good ones, as I see them at good prices to keep our stock high.

-Other: Given the likelihood of electricity going way up, I'm trying to ration my freezer space for those things that bring the greatest return. So, wild caught salmon (which is never frozen when I buy it but then I freeze it for parasite control); sushi grade ahi and mahi; yellow tail and other fishes I can't get for myself are priority. Those are likely to go super high as fishing boats deal with high fuel costs.


----------



## cnichols (Jan 5, 2010)

I agree with everyone .. prices ARE going to skyrocket. And once the cost of fuel gets to a certain level the corp's are going to send that price along to the consumer. 

Example ... our current fuel surcharge with our company is $0.54 cents per mile. We don't get paid "actual" miles but what is known as "Household Movers Guide" miles (basically zip code to zip code) ... so a trip that "pays" 1000 miles is more like 1050-1100 miles. As the price of diesel rises, the fuel surcharge rises. I don't know how much impact it will have up to approx. $4.00 per gallon BUT I do know that when prices got to over $5.00 a gallon a couple years ago it put a LOT of independant truckers out of business because they just couldn't afford to run. THAT is what has me "personally" concerned. My DH and I went from driving two trucks to teaming in one a couple years ago when fuel got so high because we don't have as much "down-time" running team.

And Callieslamb, I agree. I've been watching my "cart" alot closer when I go to the grocery store. Convenience foods are being drastically cut. One thing that I've attempted to do it cut down on the desire for those types of foods is to can my own. i.e. "Canned" spaghetti, "Canned" Chicken Noodle Soup, etc. Besides, mine tastes better 

Our Little Farm ... fuel can be stored as long as it is "stabalized" ... not sure what the name of the stuff is, but we use it in all fuel cans we fill. One thing we've realized though, is that if you have "small" equipment (i.e. weed-eaters, etc) and you didn't use the "stabalized" fuel it gums things up and makes a big annoyance! LOL

DH and I have also moved the large propane tank closer to the house with the plan on getting a propane stove for the house (instead of electric). We are on levelized billing (since we're not home often) so we know we're going to pay $xx.00 per month for electric regardless of if we're home using more or not. 

As TxSteader stated ... stock those things you can't grow or produce yourself. Fuel, Sugar & Coffee are on the top of our list.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

I've been getting more canning jars and tattler lids, plus cloth to make clothes if I have to. My DS is growing so fast that there's no way I could afford to buy up various sizes of clothes for him. Also, things like sugar, cocoa ect.


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

Got coffee covered and bought some small coffee plants that are beautiful glossy green sitting in my sunny window!

Need to fill my propane tanks, thanks for the reminder. I try to wait until the 2 yearly sales for major grilling holidays but think I'll get 2 filled now, today.

Couple of good sales I can hit today.......hmmmmm.

My Mom is stocked but I don't know how hard I can push other family members....


----------



## Rocktown Gal (Feb 19, 2008)

OLF...keep telling the hubby I need to make that bulk run even though I am not close to out except in sugar and coffee. I too am stocking up on can goods as I do not need a freezer for those. Need sugar, coffee, canned meats, etc. 

Your fear is not unfounded it is real and I can see the prices going skyhigh way before the end of the year. Don't panic though...I know you are a prepper...only stock what you eat (you already know that). Make those list of what you really need and do what you can...I feel we are in for a very rough ride and we have to take care of ourselves as no one else is.

Forgot...surely do need that yeast.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Bulk salt,incase you need to smoke meat and for canning.
Sugar,it dosen't go bad.
Canned mushrooms. Think here about looking into growing them. We use a lot.
Canning lids. I buy them by the sleeve at the Mennonite store. I remember in the 70's when there was a shortage.
Farm Diesel in bulk-it is cheaper.
.... I'm going to get more wire fencing, the cows need to be kept close to the barn at night(if not inside it) and the fence won't be electrified. The rest of the pasture is done in high tensile elec. fence.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Here's a list of things we purchase if we think the price is reasonable:
batteries all sizes
led lights
canned food anything
toilet paper, has to be cheap
same with paper towels, have to be very cheap
towels and hand towels
wool blankets
first aid and over the counter items
socks
warm hats and gloves
ziploc bags
light bulbs
non-electric items such as radios, walkie talkies, etc
camping supplies and outdoor shower kits
garden tools
seeds
jars and lids
matches and lighters
dust and protective masks
old newspapers
5 gallon plastic buckets
trash bags to fit those buckets for use as potties
baby wipes
rolls of clear plastic - may be needed for sealing off windows/doors
writing supplies
battery operated alarms

On my list of wants:
new woodstove
replenish wood supply
small greenhouse
outdoor brick oven
water well with hand pump
combination root cellar/storm shelter


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

Yep prices are going up. At work things are going up fast, so I am stocking up as I can. This week I hit a good one, I am picking up a case 56lbs of beef flat bottom round, it's what the rump roast come from. I am getting it for $100.00 so about 1.78 per pound. I am going to start buying 1 case of meat every 2 weeks for now. Sugar, flour and coffee will also be on my list of thing to buy. I'm glad we do a garden every year, but this year I am gonna be way more vigilante about canning what we grow.


----------



## secretcreek (Jan 24, 2010)

Callieslamb said:


> I am more worried about fuel prices. Gas here went up to $3.15...then in a couple towns around - went down to $3.05....but in our local town - up to $3.259. OUCH.
> 
> I am worried about a lot of things but I am trying hard not to let it freeze me into inaction. Now would be a good time to get a few cases of canned goods. Go through your recipes and see what you actually use and buy some. I don't get too uptight about the 'whats' since we will eat everything that I store. We might end up with greenbeans 2x as often as corn....but oh well.
> 
> I've been looking at my shopping cart with a more critical eye. I bring home more junk food than anything else. Breakfast cereals. Cookies (for DS lunch). Flavor pouches for water.......convenience foods. We are suckers for putting our heads in the pantry and coming out with something that we can eat right then. On the other hand, I am also noticing that the things I do cook, we prefer over store bought. I know what I need to do to make my grocery money stretch further.


The above describes me exactly at this moment.... I've been buying up prep foods and I have a very nice assortment...but I take a look at what's missing when it feels like I am out ( or the men say "When you going to the store? There's nothing ~good~ ( there's an oxymoron) to eat"...) and it's junk stuff: chips, pop, sweet drinkable stuff, like you pointed out... the instant gratification foods). I now drink room temperature water 90% of the time and am pressing the crew here to at least chose it much more often. I just now mentioned this to my DH ...who is a junk food-a-holic and he stated " Well, we need to cut all that stuff out now then, don't we?". 

I see big changes moving toward better choices. I do cook homemade meals and everyone loves that, but it's that grab-n-go snacky-junk that's so desired.

-scrt crk


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

We've bought large amounts of flour, sugar and butter.
We keep two large freezers full of meat



> But gas concerns me. I thought it went 'off' and you could not store it for any length of time?


You can use additives to extend the shelf life, but it's still fairly short (a few months)
Diesel will store MUCH longer


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Our Little Farm said:


> I have my propane price locked in thank goodness.  BUt gas concerns me. I thought it went 'off' and you could not store it for any length of time?


PriG-- google it. We have 4 yr old gas that's still good. It's just hard to use the cheap stuff knowing what we will have to pay to replace it!!


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Thank you.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

The garden is going to be a really important effort this year - if prices keep going up, I might even be ablet afford my garden this year!


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

I was going to do a small garden this year but am re-thinking it.


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

Rethinking doing a garden at all, or rethinking the small size? 

If you haven't been gardening in the past, I'd say to keep it small to begin with so you don't get overwhelmed. Better to have a really good year in a modest sized plot than to overshoot and have a crap year on a large one.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Oh I am an avid gardener. Have grown veggies all my life. Last year I had medical problems that mean I will be limited for at least another year, so I was going to cut my garden down in size and do a smaller one. 
Now I am rethinking that, and considering the use of a good groundcover to help me, along with my boys! LOL


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

Ahhh, gotcha!


----------



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

bigfoot2you said:


> Just saw a piece about this on the news last night...........your fear is not unfouded. The news said prices on everything will hit the roof in 8 to 10 months, I personally don't think it will take that long.........I guess canned goods would be the way to go? Who can afford electricity for the freezers? I am wayyyyyyyyyyy worried.


Do you recall if it they said short term, long term or permanent? I know we all have opinions on how long I just want to know what is being fed to the average person.



7thswan said:


> Farm Diesel in bulk-it is cheaper.


 Ours is actually not cheaper, possibly because the tank has to be filled here. (delivered) There is a red dye additive in all farm diesel, if you get caught with it on the road it is a hefty fine. getting caught isn't likely but "they" have been known to check...


----------



## vegascowgirl (Sep 19, 2004)

I too have been wondering about just how high prices will go this year. Thankfully right now our freezers are absolutely stocked to the hilt. The pantry is not to shabby itself. However I'm always on the look out for sales. I think I'll stock some more canned meats this year than normal.

I had planned on scaling back the garden a bit this year as my seasonal job usually requires me to work twelve to sixteen hour days. Last year it left little time for gardening and boy did it show. Dh and dd's tried to help but are better suited to working with horses and horseplay.:runforhills: . This year might find me working the beds at midnight, but I'll have my garden. I will probably stick to just a few things this year though. In years past I've allowed the girls to pick new or different veggies/fruits that they wanted to try. We found some we liked and some we didn't. What we liked we continued growing, but with time I am starting to run out of gardening space. Think we'll stick to the absolute favorites this year and grow more just with less variety.

As far as clothes go, I rarely buy them new anyway. Prices may go up some at
thrift/ resale stores, but probably not as much.

Keep up the good work everybody, God will provide
VGC


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

Stock what you can't produce and get extra (open-pollinated) seed for those things you can.
I can't make oil, wheat berries, rice, oats, salt and sweetener, so that is what I have stocked the most. But I also have a bit of tuna and salmon. At least experiment with dried beans and peanuts if you have not grown them before. They should add to your proteins and fats (peanuts). I also store dried milk and dehydrated cheese for protein.
Store seeds for sprouting for fresh greens during the off-season.
I hope you'll be able to garden a lot this summer, either with heavy mulching or your children helping.


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

I am finding less to buy at the thrift stores as far as clothes go.
No one is donating and every one is buying from them.


----------



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

Our nearest Walmart just had a sale on clothing and it was literally yard sale and thrift shop prices; $1 here and 50 cents there! Is this the calm before the storm?

Our local price for gas is within the nation-wide average ($3.14), but I can buy it in the town I work for $2.96.

We have half a beef coming soon, we are getting over a dozen eggs a day and we now have milk goats. Downside is we have no pasture and have to buy feed and alfalfa.


----------



## NJ Rich (Dec 14, 2005)

I didn't read all the posts but from what I did read all of you all are on the right path. Stocking items we can not produce is the way to go for us. 

BTW: I was buying canned mushrooms at our local super market. The Green Giant was sold out and the larger cans of store brand was selling fast. The grocery manager went to check his stock and came out with a notice from Green Giant saying they have a supply problems and said it would be several weeks before they could resupply the stores. I suggest you buy them now when you can. Shortages are almost always followed by a price increase. NJ Rich :smack


----------



## Jakk (Aug 14, 2008)

With my tax return I am getting a solar oven and a new washline. This will cut down on the electricity I use for cooking and drying clothes.


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

I have only found one brand that has AMERICA mushrooms..all else are from China and if you are lucky from India. Labeled Pennsylvania Dutchman packed by Giorgio or Giorgio brand,,ONLY the stems and pieces...buttons are all imported. Anybody else know of other brands packed/produced here in America?


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

Is there any nutricion in those canned mushrooms?
I have stopped buying them, because I can get so many other things for the same money that is so much better for us. i have also stopped buying batteries and olives.
No nutricion in the olives and i have a fear that I will go to use the batteries and they will be dead.
I can get a can of tuna for the same price as a can of china made mushrooms.


----------



## Canning Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

Don't forget chocolate! I know it's not a necessity, but since my husband always says there's no problem a chocolate chip cookie couldn't solve, I have to keep quite a few chocolate chips on hand. I bought 12 more pounds the other day. I was going to buy some Valentine's candy yesterday, but I realized that the 40 oz bag of snack size chocolate bars was on sale much cheaper than the 30% off of Valentine's candy at Target. Target also has their double packs of Jif peanut butter on clearance for $5.94, which is $2 cheaper than Sam's right now, so I bought 4. I've also been canning more meat lately. As everyone else has said, buy the things you can't make or produce yourself.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Not so much nutrition in mushrooms or olives, but we don't eat sweets-but a whole lotta Pizza!


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

I just went on line and stocked up on canning jar lids. I can use the bands more than once, right?


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

shanzone2001 said:


> I just wwent on line and stocked up on canning jar lids. I can use the bands more than once, right?


Only for vacuum sealing. They do not necessarily seal the seond time canning. It is a lot of work for a maybe seal. The Tattler lids are reusable.

Read again, sorry, thought it was the lids you were asking about, read too quickly.


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

shanzone2001 said:


> I just went on line and stocked up on canning jar lids. I can use the bands more than once, right?


you can use the bands more than once.
I have alot of them, but I use jars for dry goods too.
The wet canned stuff does not get stored with a ring on it.

As the lids get more expensive we have quit canning in pints.
We open a quart of green beens take out what we need , refridgerate and use the rest the next day or in soups.


----------



## cnichols (Jan 5, 2010)

Canning Girl said:


> Don't forget chocolate! I know it's not a necessity, .......


Say what? NOT a Necessity???? :umno: It is definately a necessity!!!!

I actually bought some unsweetened choco chips that I keep in the freezer. HUGE bag. I love them in choco chip cookies (or simply by themselves!). I've made more choco chip cookies since we've been home the past couple weeks than I have in the last two years! LOL Made so many I need to go buy more but have been hesitant since we're currently "home" therefore not making any monies :/


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

The first warning signs I heard were here on HT several days ago. Didn't make the national news until yesterday!

I was planning on doing some big can restocking next week but found some sales today I couldn't pass up:

Red Pack 28 oz pureed tomatoes .89
Red Pack 8 oz tomato sauce 4 for a $1
Hunt's spaghetti sauce .96
Libby's peaches 16 oz for .50

If you have a Joanne's fabric shop near you and are signed up to get their flyer, don't throw out the current one. Five dollars off any five dollar purchase! They did the same thing in last week's flyer. Last week I got some new scissors. Today I got fabric.

Got some of the last cheap gas around here today. Passed a couple places on my way shopping and they were $3.26 or 3.27. By the time I came back by them, they had gone up to $3.32! The final place I passed was still at $3.26. I filled up but I don't let the tank get much below 3/4 full so couldn't get much. We've been waiting for the oil tank to get down to 3/8 before we fill up so that we can get a cheaper price per gallon. Thought we'd wait till next week but might go ahead before the price goes even higher.

I think this is just the beginning. Once the prices of groceries go up, they won't be coming back down - except maybe in a reduced size package. I too am looking at eliminating the junk from my grocery basket. Only "junk" I bought today was a cake mix and frosting so DH can make my B'day cake next week!


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Don't forget chocolate! I know *it's not a necessity*,


Bite your tongue!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Don't forget thickeners like corn starch. There are a few things I only like corn starch to thicken (like pudding)....I need to add that to my list, too. Think I'll pick up some more Clear Jell and such, too. Then I could make my own jams if I felt the need (we only use 2-3 jars a year, so I usually just buy some on sale). My guess is there will be allot more fruit bushes and berries being added to yards this year (at least in our region, were we have many who can)


----------



## GoldenCityMuse (Apr 15, 2009)

Hard to can lettuce, so look for seeds instead. Need some flats to put soil in and grow a few plants to pick often.
I'm pretty good on sugar & salt, syrup is always good. peanut butter, the jars are ALL going to 16.3 oz instead of 18 like they used to be.


----------



## ThayerRags (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi. Iâve been reading for a few weeks, and finally joined, and this is one of my first posts. Without making a huge introduction, my wife and I have been empty-nesters for over 10 years, have a little fabric/sewing shop in rural Oklahoma, and have been preparing for world-wide economic âadjustmentsâ since early 2000s when I learned that only 40% of retirement plans were actually funded. We âbugged outâ of the fast lane and got our house in order. Weâre debt-free, but low-income. We cook from scratch, and seldom hire anyone to do repairs, replacements, or modifications to anything, including our house, shop, automobiles, or personal belongings. Both of us grew up in families that stockpiled, maintained large âlardersâ, root cellars, smoke houses, and stored food regularly. We donât have a root cellar or smoke house now, and are doing ok, but could do better. Thatâs why Iâm here.



ChristyACB said:


> -Cotton cloth - Grab some of the sale stuff when you can. It doesn't matter the pattern or whatever, but if you need some cloth for emergencies you'll want it before the prices spike. Also, get some muslin..unbleached and bleached. Those are really going to spike.


Of course! Everyone needs more fabric! (But thatâs coming from a fabric shop owner). Actually, when the field price of locally grown cotton went high this past harvest (I work as a part-time farm hand too), it wasnât a surprise when our distributors began sending out notices back in December that all fabric prices would be increasing in 2011. Itâs going to go up, so Christy has good advice.



ChristyACB said:


> -Canned meats like tuna - I can't get those here locally and wouldn't can it myself even if I could. Compact and excellent source of protein in emergency.


My wife and MIL canned some yellow carp back in the 80s that actually tasted much like tuna, and the carp were easy to come by, since they were considered a âtrash fishâ in Colorado back at that time. I didnât think Iâd like it, but itâs not bad. The canning process softened the bones so that they were edible. I think carp are found in most areas, so it could be an alternative to tuna. Iâm going to look into what kind of carp we have here locally in Oklahoma. I havenât been fishing for years, but my neighbor does, so I might ask him if I can have the carp that he doesnât want.



ChristyACB said:


> -Clothing and shoes - all cotton goods are going up and likely to go up noticeably in the next 5 months. I'm buying t-shirts, good ones, as I see them at good prices to keep our stock high.


Iâm thinking that yard sales and estate sales will be good places to find quality used clothing, fabric, and household appliances this coming year. Last year, I thought that auctions, especially estate auctions, were going to be plentiful after things started getting a little tight, but there was a drastic decrease in auctions around here instead. People needing to sell must have decided that the buyers wouldnât be able to pay enough, especially to offset the cost of the auction. Now, a year later, the sellers that have been setting on things for a year or more, may decide to take what they can get to be rid of the stuff, especially âestateâ items, where the older owner has since moved to cheaper housing, moved in with the younger generation, or passed on. Some people (at least around here) are finding it difficult to maintain multiple households so that the elders can remain in the âold home placeâ where theyâd like to live out their lives. Instead, the older folks are moving to somewhere where they canât take all of their âstuffâ with them. Iâve seen an increase in the number of estate sales on Craigâs List around the area, so I wonder if some of the heirs have decided to take on the liquidation themselves, versus having the expense of an auction? 

Keep a watchful eye out for good quality second-hand clothing at yard sales. In some cases, the older items can be better than new stuff. Weâve seen a noticeable increase in the number of alterations coming into the shop that appear to be yard sale âfindsâ instead of clothing that simply doesnât fit correctly any longer. [Example: âCan you take this (name-brand) ladyâs business suit in about 4 sizes?â] People have to have suitable clothes to wear for work, and theyâre finding them where they can. Zippers in worn-out work coveralls have been a hot item this winter, and I patched one pair of jeans that required nearly a whole leg out of a pair of our âpatching materialâ jeans. (I buy old jeans in yard sales to have faded fabric for reinforcement fabric to use for repairing jeans.) Folks are beginning to fix more things instead of buying new items. It may have to do with the quality of the clothing...

CD in Oklahoma


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

boullion for helping with gravy and soups when you dont' want to use your meat. 
Spices
Salt--you can always use more salt!
baking powder
baking soda (use it as toothpaste too)
pasta
soap
shampoo
I want to get...of all things - more white flour.


Though why those prices should be going up is beyond me...they aren't veggies!


----------



## PhilJohnson (Dec 24, 2006)

hintonlady said:


> Ours is actually not cheaper, possibly because the tank has to be filled here. (delivered) There is a red dye additive in all farm diesel, if you get caught with it on the road it is a hefty fine. getting caught isn't likely but "they" have been known to check...


Add drain oil. It'll make it look as black as night so the State Patrol won't know what your running in it. For a while when I was low on dough I ran my diesel pickup on 80 percent drain oil and 20 percent off-road diesel.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Add drain oil. It'll make it look as black as night so the *State Patrol won't know *what your running in it


If it's not *clear*, its' not legal


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

hintonlady said:


> Do you recall if it they said short term, long term or permanent? I know we all have opinions on how long I just want to know what is being fed to the average person....


Based on yesterday's report I think it's a safe bet to figure on it being long term. It's a global affair.

http://www.cbc.ca/world/story/2011/02/15/food-prices-world-bank.html



> Tuesday, February 15, 2011
> 
> *Food prices at 'dangerous' levels: World Bank*
> 
> ...


.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

It's a double whammy this year. Rising fuel costs plus world wide crop failures.

It shouldn't be quite so bad next year. It's unlikely that every section of the globe will have crop failures two years in a row. As prices go up, farmers will plant more.

There is the "non-existent" inflation causing higher prices and I can't see the price of oil going down with all the hoopla in the Middle East. So prices will still go up, but hopefully there will be food available, although it will be expensive.

There may be parts of the world where people starve to death this year. With so many countries having crop failures, there might not be enough food to go around.


----------



## PhilJohnson (Dec 24, 2006)

Bearfootfarm said:


> If it's not *clear*, its' not legal


Then how is running WVO any more legal than running drain oil?


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Welcome ThayerRags! Glad that you joined us and I look forward to your posts.


----------



## candyknitter (Apr 23, 2009)

Not telling you what to stock up on, but just want to say that the massive price rises over here have had me readjusting our diet. I've wanted us to eat healthy for a long time anyway and this has been a spur so we don't eat crisps, or chocolate anymore; cut right back on meat and alcohol (we never had much of this anyhow) and only ever have homemade cakes and cookies. This is giving us a considerable saving at the checkout and we feel healthier too - enough to get digging our garden!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Welcome, ThayerRags - nice post, lots of info. Looking forward to having you join in the conversations.


----------



## jessepona (Sep 7, 2005)

PhilJohnson said:


> My bigger fear is that fuel will sky rocket which in turn will make the price of food sky rocket.


This.

Our garden is also going to be a lot more important to us this year, mainly because it seems like gas prices will increase this summer- due to Middle East instability or possibly to increased demand. I have a long commute and so cutting our spending in other places (food) will be necessary, I think. I don't want to lower our standard of food, to eat more beans and rice and fewer veg, so we just need to produce more of what we eat at home. I'd also like to raise more broilers this year.

Last year I made a big push to can jams, applesauce, pie filling and other treats for the year ahead. I made 32 pints of strawberry jam alone, but it didn't last (we gave out a lot as gifts around Christmas time) so this year I'll be trying to make even more. Also, I want to make use of free sources like autumn olives, wild blackberries and elderberries.


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

Maybe a weird question but something I have to consider...
I have two dogs and two cats. I know how to feed the dogs if I have to, what is something the cats will eat if I can't buy cat food? Also, any alternatives to clay cat litter? Can't just throw them outside here. They will be food for something else if I do. Too many wild animals. Any ideas or things you have done?

Costco has 10# bags of salt for $3.56. I feel this will end up being a good trade item eventually.
I need cooking oil and sugar. I was going to buy new furniture with our tax return but have changed my mind. Can't eat a couch, but could maybe chew on the leather for awhile!


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

I know there is sandy soil in a few places on our property so that is what the cats would have to use, yuck but doable. Check online for cat food recipes, chicken, rice and veggies will do.

Welcome thayer rags, nice to see you join.


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

Didn't think of looking up recipes! My brain doesn't wake up until about 10am even though my body is up at 5:30am! Thanks!


----------



## Pouncer (Oct 28, 2006)

Food prices are up around 20 percent here on a lot of items. I plan on replenishing my store canned stocks where possible. I have a fairly good pantry and lots in the freezer as far as meats go. More flour if I can, just this and that as I find a really good sale. This is how I stock anyway-find something on a "killer deal" and buy as much as I can afford at the moment. (Which explains all the bottles of shampoo at $1.54, haha) As soon as oil prices roll up around $150, all plastics are going to jump through the roof. For this reason, I will be buying trash bags/ziplocks shortly. 

Last week I saw chicken breasts at Fred Meyer's (Kroger) for $5.99 a pound. No, I am not making that up-Foster Farms fresh chicken breast halves, bone in. 

Another thing I do is surf a lot of websites every week. Especially here at HT, because someone is sure to post a big increase in price, etc. In this way, I am warned that I have between three and six weeks to take advantage of lower prices before the increase works its way through the supply chain to up here.


----------



## Rainy (Jan 21, 2010)

NJ Rich, we have several signs at our store here that say that they have a supply problems...There is one in the soda section, there is no Dr.Pepper,there are so many in the otc pharmacy stuff.... bandaids, motrin, on and on. also signs like that is the cat and dog food dept. During the snow storm last week, there was not a single package of chicken, there were no frozen type either like nuggets and such, kinda looked like our store had been ransacked... but it was a terrible feeling..


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

bajaiy, cats are easy to feed. Straight meat. That's all they need. Can you raise chickens or rabbits? That's good cat food. The best cuts for you, the rest for the dogs and cats. Also, wild rabbits and mice for both the cats and dogs.

Besides litter, they'll use shredded paper, wood shavings, compost, sand, if you've got it. Suggestion: stockpile some bales of shavings and then after the cats use it, they go into the compost pile to get reused. The compost can then go back into the litter box, or be used to grow veggies for the dog food.


----------



## Honduras Trish (Nov 30, 2007)

bajiay said:


> Maybe a weird question but something I have to consider...
> I have two dogs and two cats. I know how to feed the dogs if I have to, what is something the cats will eat if I can't buy cat food? Also, any alternatives to clay cat litter? Can't just throw them outside here. They will be food for something else if I do. Too many wild animals. Any ideas or things you have done?
> 
> Costco has 10# bags of salt for $3.56. I feel this will end up being a good trade item eventually.
> I need cooking oil and sugar. I was going to buy new furniture with our tax return but have changed my mind. Can't eat a couch, but could maybe chew on the leather for awhile!


My teenage daughters have come up with a homemade substitute for kitty litter. I think it has sand, baking soda, and . . . something else . . . I think it might be flour. The girls say it clumps pretty well, but it has to be changed pretty frequently for smell. I'll try to remember to ask them tonight, and get back to you.

Edited with "recipe": 4 gallons sand, 1 pound flour, 1 cup baking soda. They scoop out clumps to clean, and for them (with two indoor/outdoor cats) it lasts 3 weeks.


----------



## Astrid (Nov 13, 2010)

Callieslamb said:


> I am more worried about fuel prices. Gas here went up to $3.15...then in a couple towns around - went down to $3.05....but in our local town - up to $3.259. OUCH.
> 
> I am worried about a lot of things but I am trying hard not to let it freeze me into inaction. Now would be a good time to get a few cases of canned goods. Go through your recipes and see what you actually use and buy some. I don't get too uptight about the 'whats' since we will eat everything that I store. We might end up with greenbeans 2x as often as corn....but oh well.
> 
> I've been looking at my shopping cart with a more critical eye. I bring home more junk food than anything else. Breakfast cereals. Cookies (for DS lunch). Flavor pouches for water.......convenience foods. We are suckers for putting our heads in the pantry and coming out with something that we can eat right then. On the other hand, I am also noticing that the things I do cook, we prefer over store bought. I know what I need to do to make my grocery money stretch further.




We looked at our food budget and got very serious a while back. I spend all weekend cooking and freeze meals for the week. Some days I don't get home until 5 so its really convenient to pull a ready made meal out of the freezer. It has saved us about $50 a week to do this. 
I usually make things like potato soup, lentil soup, pasta dishes, goulash... basically one dish meals. Pull them out and plop the frozen stuff into a pot and in about half an hour you have a good meal that isn't junk food.


----------



## Trisha in WA (Sep 28, 2005)

PhilJohnson said:


> Then how is running WVO any more legal than running drain oil?


it isn't. If you aren't paying road use tax, it is not legal. Which is what the dye in the red diesel is for signifies, that you aren't paying road use taxes.


----------



## caroline (Sep 29, 2009)

I am always prepping----freezer, canning, drying. Last fall I filled the chest freezer full of everything I would eat that was on sale. I am still eating it, still making chicken soup and freezing it in a one person serving bag.

I will be renovating an older house soon and am downsizing from 1500 sq ft to 700 sq ft....half to heat ,etc. I am going to get a pellet stove. I am doing everything energy star in the house including the windows. 

This winter I have only gone to the grocery store 3x's and mostly for milk and fresh fruits.

Everyhting here is going sky high...food is outa sight and so is everything else.


----------



## Dixielee (Dec 5, 2003)

I had been buying cases of canned veggies until I realized I was using a tremendous amount of space to store the water in the cans. I still buy canned tomatoes on sale, but for the most part stopped buying the canned goods. I bought a good dehydrator and buy corn, mixed vegs, beans, peas etc and dehydrate them and store in mason jars that I vacuum pack. It is very easy to dehydrate because the work is done already, and you just pour the vegs onto the dehydrator tray (use fruit leather tray for small stuff like corn). It is amazing how many pounds of frozen vegetables can be put in a mason jar! Just rehydrate with water or throw into soups and stews. Of course if water storage is a problem, you may want to store the canned goods, but I have a water catchment system using rainwater, so am not too concerned about water.

I also realized my freezer was packed with meat and if I had a power outage, I would be out of luck. I have been canning meat this year and have over 100 pints (1# cooked meat each). I don't have to worry about a power outage and have lots of cooked beef and chicken to use for quick meals. 

I also have been canning dried beans to use a convenience foods. I have eliminated junk food from the house, no boxed cake mixes, etc. but do have staples to make whatever I may want. It makes me think twice about consuming sweets (if I have to go to the trouble to make it) and I am eating healthier. 

Having a well stocked pantry is not only peace of mind, but allows me to only buy loss leaders and big sale items. If nothing good is on sale, I just don't go shopping. My main purchases this winter have been fresh produce. Even then, I buy what is on sale that week, or just eat from my stash.

Anyone who is not concerned and stocking up is going to be in for a rude awakening. If nothing bad happens, and the economy suddenly turns to sunshine, then all I have done is save money and will eat my stash. :banana02::banana02:


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

This is a beneficial thread!

Welcome ThayerRags. Hope you get what you can use from these forums. They have served me very well in many areas of my life.

Other things to consider:
...growing our own seed for flours/mush/soufles by planting Amaranth.
...using "open-pollinated" seeds for our garden.
...sewing needles of different shapes/sizes with strong threads


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Edited with "recipe": 4 gallons sand, 1 pound flour, 1 cup baking soda. They scoop out clumps to clean, and for them (with two indoor/outdoor cats) it lasts 3 weeks.


Adding some pelletized lime to the mix will cut down on odors
A 40 lb bag is usually less than $5


----------



## Scavenger (Jan 1, 2011)

Food prices are on the rise now! Sugar is going to a 30 year high, I'm sure coffee is going up, so is bread, flour, meal. If you have a way to store essentials, it may be a good idea to buy and store them now.
Grain prices are going up so bread will go up, as will some meats. Then there is fuel prices going up so transportation prices will rise and that will boost food prices even more. Fruit prices are high now in places and I expect they will go much higher.
The sad part of all this is when things get better, the prices will stay the same...they never seem to come back down any. I've worked in the retail grocery business for 23 years and I've just been overwhelmed with the way prices are skyrocketing. It's going to get to the place where the poor or 1 income families will either eat or pay their bills...they won't be able to do both. I think it's time that we all became more self-sufficient.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Tonight we went out to dinner for Lee's birthday. Usually I don't worry too much about the bill because are usually frugal at restaurants, but I couldn't help but think how that money could be better spent on preps.
I know we still need to enjoy life and have fun moments, but it is hard to when I feel an urge in my gut to spend money wisely.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

ummm so where to store the canned goods is my problem! I know some dark cool place is needed; and the only dark cool (most of the time) place I know of is under one end of the trailer. (I can just see myself on my hands and knees trying to get canned goods from that location.)

Dried foods? Do they also need a dark cool pace?


----------



## Pouncer (Oct 28, 2006)

Storing canned food is generally not much of a problem. Under beds, in closets, and so on. I think I'm safe in sharing that some extra of my own, is going in our crawl space. Steady temperature down there, around 50 degrees and of course dark. Perfect. 

Sugar is over a dollar a pound now, small bags. $18 and change for 25 pounds. Cheapest canned veggies I have found recently are around 75 cents a can. Tomato products are through the roof, wow. Had not bought for a long while so it was a shocker. Pretty much anything in a can is at least a dollar, with a few exceptions. Bush's baked beans, $3.17 each-same stuff I bought a few months ago at $1.78 (that's the large can, btw)

Going today to buy some Dinty stew I found at another store, $2 each. Good price!


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

Honduras Trish, than you for that recipe! We have a lot of sandy soil around here since we are at the base of the mountain. I will try that!


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

Oregon Woodsmok, thanks for your reply. We can't raise chickens or rabbits here because of the wild animals. We have about every wild animal here that you could possibly find in Montana and they will get into everything if they can. I would LOVE to be able to have them. Too many cons in the picture though.
I wondered about using shredded paper. I can try that too. I do have a paper shredder.
We do have several traps that I guess we could always set to catch rabbits or hares. We definitly do not have a shortage of those creatures!


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

shanzone2001 said:


> Tonight we went out to dinner for Lee's birthday. Usually I don't worry too much about the bill because are usually frugal at restaurants, but I couldn't help but think how that money could be better spent on preps.
> I know we still need to enjoy life and have fun moments, but it is hard to when I feel an urge in my gut to spend money wisely.


I am the same way.
We wanted to go out Sunday, but instead of going to a restaurant we made a picnic and went on a nice ride and walk. Had a great time. Food was cheap and good! LOL Rounded the day off with a movie and popcorn when we got home.


----------



## Honduras Trish (Nov 30, 2007)

bajiay said:


> Honduras Trish, than you for that recipe! We have a lot of sandy soil around here since we are at the base of the mountain. I will try that!


You're welcome! I hope it works okay for you.


----------



## bourbonred (Feb 27, 2008)

DH hasn't been wholly on board with prepping, but his concern last night prompted him to encourage me to buy about $400 worth of "fish antibiotics". I can eat lots of things in a pinch, but I don't want to see my kids seriously sick with no source for antibiotics. In a SHTF scenario they'd be great for bartering. (the meds not the kids )


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Our Little Farm said:


> I am the same way.
> We wanted to go out Sunday, but instead of going to a restaurant we made a picnic and went on a nice ride and walk. Had a great time. Food was cheap and good! LOL Rounded the day off with a movie and popcorn when we got home.


Sounds like a wonderful (and frugile) day!!!:bow:


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

bourbonred, I am quite curious as to what "fish antibiotics" you are purchasing to use on your "human" children. Will you please either send me a PM or post here which ones you are buying and why you are buying those particular ones; also how they each will be used? (I've heard of using fish antibiotics before, even animal antibiotics; just have no idea which ones to get or how to use them.) Also, what would the "shelf life" be on those fish antibiotics?


----------



## ChristyACB (Apr 10, 2008)

oregon woodsmok said:


> bajaiy, cats are easy to feed. Straight meat. That's all they need. Can you raise chickens or rabbits? That's good cat food. The best cuts for you, the rest for the dogs and cats. Also, wild rabbits and mice for both the cats and dogs.
> 
> Besides litter, they'll use shredded paper, wood shavings, compost, sand, if you've got it. Suggestion: stockpile some bales of shavings and then after the cats use it, they go into the compost pile to get reused. The compost can then go back into the litter box, or be used to grow veggies for the dog food.


For Dogs and Cats -

If you pressure cook the bits of chicken or rabbit...basically the whole carcass once you are done with what you want...it will turn the bones crumbly. You can feed that to your cat as is (include organs like heart for taurine so your cat doesn't go blind). Mix with the ends of veggies or spare bits of them for your dog.

They'll love it and it is healthy for them.

I also stock Missing Link for both the dog and the cat.
http://www.onlynaturalpet.com/products/Missing-Link-Feline-Formula/168006.aspx

It has a pretty good shelf life, lasts a long time per pouch and provides a really nice way to fill the gaps no matter what you are feeding them. Apparently it tastes good too. :gag:

Sorry to go off topic..back to the regularly scheduled programming...


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

Thanks Christy!


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I just came back from stocking up on a few things. i did get some sugar and flour. the butter is a better buy 2 blocks away so i'll get it there tomorrow. the prices are sky high. you wouldn't believe how little 400 dollars got me. part of the reason could have been because it's pay day for many folks and the price usually goes up then. sugar was just about 4 dollars for about 5 lbs.. i dont ever remember seeing it at that price. i feel a need to stock up a bit more too. i might head to WM tomorrow to see how their prices compare.~Georgia.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

I pulled out some December and January receipts to compare prices with this week. I purchased 2# bag of brown sugar at Fareway on 12/6/10 for $1.29, 1/27/11 at Aldis $1.29, 2/21/11 Aldis $1.49, 2/23/11 Fareway price was $1.99(I did not purchase). 

I'm planning to do a major shop soon. I was planning to use tax refunds but I've not got my taxes ready yet (!) so I'm thinking I should not wait and just go for it.

I did buy several things for storage yesterday - loss leaders. Three jars of dill relish on sale for $1.29 and 3 bags of split peas 79Â¢ each and 4 boxes of herb tea $2.29 each. I pulled a 10# bag of chicken hind quarters from the freezer and will can them this weekend. I plan to buy 2 more 12Â½ lb. bags of popcorn and large container of cinnamon at restaurant supply store next week. 

I also hit the thrift store two weeks ago and got dh 6 shirts for $5 one of which was a never worn top brand. I try to stop in after work at least twice a month and stock up on whatever is their "bag" sale item.


----------



## Junkman (Dec 17, 2005)

Just bought 25# of sugar for a little over $16.00. It stores well in plastic bags in the ice cream buckets. Don't forget to stock up on your garden seeds NOW! I worry too about chicken and animal feed. Was told to stock up on white rice. Animals will eat it if hungry. Another worry of ours is the friends of ours that think we are nuts and will probably either run out of things or not be able to afford what they want. Like you, we can make a meal of grean beans and biscuits. Medicine is a worry for me. Some of us need our meds. Going to the store tomorrow to get a few things. Treet, Spam, or any kind of canned meat your family will eat. Personally, we need some bacon. It can make most anything tasty. Good luck HTers.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> stock up on your garden seeds NOW!
> I worry too about chicken and animal feed.


You can stock up on seeds to plant for them too, and lots of them are dual use.
Most any grain will feed you *and* the animals.

You can plant perimeter areas with cheap bird seed , and many of the plants will reseed themselves


----------

